# I'm new here-83 gallon tank LOL



## Giga (May 10, 2012)

With the surge of vivarium i've been seeing I had to take the plunge. This guy is 20x20x48" and with the stand it stand over 6 feet tall-all DIY. Gonna stuff this thing with micro orchids,bromileads, mosses, fern and the like- It gonna be shaped like a tree top kind of look. Gonna get the rest of the glass this weekend

















I was hopeing to keep a few ghost mantis in here there entire life? I seem to find different thing about keeping them together?anyone shed some light on this with a tank this big?


----------



## CoolMantid (May 10, 2012)

It will be like in nature but feeding would be expensive. A lot of food will be needed. You could keep about 50 ghosts in there. ( I think)

They arent that cannibalistic but males will most likely be eaten.


----------



## Giga (May 10, 2012)

feeding won't be that big a deal as I can get food ez enough. So if I put like 10 in there all the males will get eaten?


----------



## mkayum (May 10, 2012)

What about Idolos?


----------



## frogparty (May 10, 2012)

Glad you found your way here. In my opinion with that much space the males might not get munched but you never know. Same sex groups work very well and you could have A dozen females in there easily and they'd live a long time for you


----------



## CoolMantid (May 10, 2012)

mkayum said:


> What about Idolos?


This species is big, but needs tempetatures in the 90s or the 100s

But htere is very little cannibalism with this species (occasionally you will here some stuff) and males and females can be kept together


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 11, 2012)

Looking stunning already, I can't wait to see the finished product on the set up. Ghosts would be a blast in this set up because they love to hide and use offered cage decour so it would be fun locating everyone everyday and seeing how they work with the environment. I am not familar with communal set ups myself so I am afraid I can not offer advice on that.


----------



## maybon (May 11, 2012)

That looks awesome how did you make the "dirt"? Can't wait to see it finished with some mantids in there.


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2012)

You can keep mantids in there but a lot of food will need to be added to ensure they find enough in that large space.


----------



## rs4guy (May 11, 2012)

That lloks dope man! Just load the tank up with food, you can do Ghosts or Idolos no problem communally, but there may be a small amount of cannibalism....


----------



## Giga (May 11, 2012)

I'm going to be drilling a hole in the glass on the bottom and then that will connected to a small tank. The small tank will contain fly pupa in there so a constant supply of flys will go into the tank.plus I'll feed manually too. This was originally for dart frogs but the fact that the can he poisonous, I switched to mantids. It has a mistking misting system too so that will keep the humidity around 60-80% depending on the time of day. I want a small mantis and ghost seem to be the best bet for a tropical environment. I also thought about

Acontiothespis multicolor but I can't seem to find any info on them.

misting system






here's one of the micro orchids-Pleurothallis grobyi-Also have 10 different species of broms(bromileads) not pictured yet






some moss


----------



## Giga (May 11, 2012)

Neo. fireball-this guy will turn completely red now that it's in light-all these guys have been sitting in front of a window lol





Neo. "Mo pepper"- most bromileads have funny names





Neo. Ampullacea-not sure what color pattern this will take on as it still needs to color up





Neo. "Not domino" -yellowish spiky leaves and pink tips





Neo. maculata-tall skinny and darker color but still need to color up





Korean rock fern


----------



## Giga (May 11, 2012)

couple unkown orchids











local nursery and I couldn't turn down even though it's a little large compared to other ones I have on a list for order











Then I did this-dropped a drill through the bottom






So now i'm in repair mode and it should be repaired this weekend or so-more to come


----------



## rs4guy (May 11, 2012)

Dart frogs kept in captivity aren't poisonous, only wild ones are fyi,.... The flora looks superb man!


----------



## Giga (May 11, 2012)

That's why said a chance, I have a newborn due in like 8 month, not sure I want to take that chance. Plus mantis are really cool


----------



## gripen (May 11, 2012)

Interesting setup. I don't know if mantids would be the best thing to put in there. I would say start the mantids in delicups than put them all in the cage once they hit presub. I would do this because the experience I have had with large communal setups is that if they are still feeding on FF when you put them in the cage you will lose about half to starvation. The pupae underneath idea is very cool! Good luck!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 11, 2012)

http://mantidforum.n...opic=21350&amp;st=0 follow this link for some free babies and can you come stay with me? :blush:


----------



## frogparty (May 11, 2012)

I think the tank will work great if you make some fly feeder stations. like a cap full of honey/bee pollen suction cupped to the glass. this will concentrate the flying foods, and as such, make it easier for your ghosties to find food


----------



## Giga (May 11, 2012)

check what I just got!

Java Plum






Neoregelia Dungsiana-this guy is tiny that's my fingertip in the pic






Neoregelia Babe






Neoregelia Chiquita Linda and Domino Clone






Neoregelia Tar Baby


----------



## CoolMantid (May 11, 2012)

The pics arent loading properly


----------



## maybon (May 11, 2012)

Looks awesome, keep posting more pictures as it goes. Also I made a quick care sheet on Acontista multicolour http://melbournemant...%20ant%20mantis here. Not the same ones you were looking for but very similar.


----------



## Giga (May 11, 2012)

Pic seem fine as I can see them on my comp,iPad,android phone?


----------



## CoolMantid (May 11, 2012)

Can u take a pic of the setup now with all the plants now and so.

Thanks I can see them now


----------



## zack4211 (May 12, 2012)

i would love to see an overall pic of everything so far, looking great. I'm seeing the pics fine so not sure why the pic dont load for hertarem45


----------



## CoolMantid (May 13, 2012)

zack4211 said:


> i would love to see an overall pic of everything so far, looking great. I'm seeing the pics fine so not sure why the pic dont load for hertarem45


I have crappy internet


----------



## Giga (May 13, 2012)

SO I GOT MORE GLASS AND SOME JERK PULLED OUT IN FRONT OF ME AND I HAD TO BRAKE HARD AND ALL THE GLASS FELL FORWARD AND BROKE!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: So unless someone want to donate to the Giga fund this thing is on stand still yet again till the next month. I'm so pissed off as I could of had this thing running by now. I was just about to support the foumr too-man this sucks

to cheer my self up I took a couple fts of the tree top-the only thing in the tank :lol: 

one side





Other side





Top down


----------



## CoolMantid (May 13, 2012)

It is gorgeous anyway


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2012)

to bad u aren't close by, I have plenty of glass.


----------



## Giga (May 13, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> to bad u aren't close by, I have plenty of glass.


that would be nice- I would get more but my hobby money for the month got spent up pretty quick this month so gonn ahave to wait a couple week then this should be ready to go- I hope


----------



## mkayum (May 14, 2012)

I'm kind jealous that you got a few mini orchids! LOL. I'm sort of... orchid guy. I 'd be happy if you'd spare some mini orchid ... jk.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Giga (May 14, 2012)

mkayum said:


> I'm kind jealous that you got a few mini orchids! LOL. I'm sort of... orchid guy. I 'd be happy if you'd spare some mini orchid ... jk.
> 
> Keep us updated!


That's just the start as I plan on getting like 10 more mini orchids once this thing is setup. Once they grow and I can trim them I'll keep you in mind


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 14, 2012)

Wow rotten luck with the glass, but the plants are looking beautiful.


----------



## mkayum (May 14, 2012)

Giga said:


> That's just the start as I plan on getting like 10 more mini orchids once this thing is setup. Once they grow and I can trim them I'll keep you in mind


I can't believe in my area that doesn't have these mini orchids! They only have is Phala orchids and another exotic large orchids.. I should dig more deeper to search for the mini orchids!  I hope you grow them well!


----------



## frogparty (May 14, 2012)

you have to order those minis off line for best prices. Ebay or www.andysorchids.com has best selection


----------



## Giga (May 15, 2012)

frogparty said:


> you have to order those minis off line for best prices. Ebay or www.andysorchids.com has best selection


I get mine from addy's and a local garden supply that has micros on occasion, but andy's is by far the best


----------



## frogparty (May 15, 2012)

Im lucky enough to live 5 minutes from Andys orchids. 6 greenhouses of INSANITY


----------



## Mantiskid (May 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Giga (May 16, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Im lucky enough to live 5 minutes from Andys orchids. 6 greenhouses of INSANITY


I'm pretty sure I would geek out if they were close to me


----------



## frogparty (May 16, 2012)

Giga said:


> I'm pretty sure I would geek out if they were close to me


its very dangerous


----------



## Zedrael (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful Plants, and very creative enclosure! I can't wait to see your final work on this!


----------



## zack4211 (May 17, 2012)

can anyone recommend a heat lamp i should get for my idolo's cause i really need one? :helpsmilie:


----------



## maybon (May 17, 2012)

zack4211 said:


> can anyone recommend a heat lamp i should get for my idolo's cause i really need one? :helpsmilie:


Hey mate for my mantids I just use a regular desk lamp &amp; a heat globe (using a lamp with a lower max wattage will reduce the life of the globe though) It is a cheap option that you can use for now. You probably want 75+ watt heat bulb, depending on how hot it is where you are already.

I don't know about professional set ups though as I only need very minor heating for my species I am currently keeping.


----------



## Giga (May 17, 2012)

Um please take your question elsewhere, please ,unless it relate to my build thread


----------



## CoolMantid (May 18, 2012)

Giga said:


> Um please take your question elsewhere, please ,unless it relate to my build thread


Ignore him. He will eventually learn...


----------



## Giga (May 18, 2012)

Ignore me or the poster?


----------



## maybon (May 18, 2012)

Giga said:


> Ignore me or the poster?


The poster, sorry for answering lol didn't realise he was hijacking a thread.


----------



## Giga (May 18, 2012)

Lol


----------



## zack4211 (May 22, 2012)

sorry about that im pretty new, i thought i could ask because we are talking about enclosures. Now i know :lol:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 21, 2012)

updates?


----------



## zack4211 (Sep 21, 2012)

whats the final product?


----------



## Flowgan (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but really wanted to know if you ever got it done!?


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 14, 2013)

Me too! I'm very interested!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 26, 2013)

Very, very, very cool!


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wonder If It Worked?


----------



## Kloned (Mar 29, 2013)

great looking tank, can't wait to see it finished


----------

